# Why do their noses change colors?



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

We've noticed that Chase's nose has turned from black to brown and even looks slightly pink at times, my question is why does it change like that? I've heard it can change to brown when the weather gets cold but not sure about that. Chase will be just as handsome no matter what color his nose is! But still wondering why this happens. Oh and Chase is 10 months old today  Can't believe it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's nose turns brown in winter then back to black in summer. From what I've read, it has to do with the shorter days of winter/less sun (brown) and longer days of summer/more sun (black).


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I've heard it called snow nose, definitely a winter phenomenon. Ben's turns much lighter in winter, though not quite pink, then dark in summer.


----------



## Clavendog (Jan 1, 2013)

What type of bowl does your dog eat/drink from? 

My dog's nose started turning pink and someone said it was due to the food/water bowl we used. We switched to ceramic and it never went pink again. Not sure if it was a coincidence or the bowl really had something to do with it!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

GinnyinPA- definitely noticed it in the winter. His isn't quite pink either but definitely much lighter. Funny how that happens! 

Clavendog- he was eating out of metal bowls then he got a bump on his lip and the vet thought he could've been allergic to the metal so we switched to plastic. What were you using before ceramic? 

Willow- the sun thing does make sense!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I was told by eating out of plastic dishes might cause noses to turn pink. If it turns brown then the snow nose makes sense but the nose should never turn pink. I had this happen to my past girl Brandy and she was always fed from plastic bowls.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

That's interesting, has anyone else heard this? Like I said its not really pink, it's brown but the middle is looking a tiny bit lighter than the rest. I would think the vet would have mentioned something about that since she suggested plastic bowls. Anyone use plastic bowls without their noses turning pink?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I've attached pictures of Brandy when she was young around 3-4 years old (edit one is her older just noticed the grays with her sunglasses lol). This is what I'm talking about when I say a 'pink' nose... maybe others consider it brown?


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Clavendog said:


> What type of bowl does your dog eat/drink from?
> 
> Our dogs nose started turning pink and someone said it was due to the food/water bowl we used. We switched to ceramic and it never went pink again. Not sure if it was a coincidence or the bowl really had something to do with it!


Our Bella has always been fed out of ceramic bowels & her nose has turned from black to light brown, with pinkish edges this winter. I assumed it was a recessive gene, kicking in as she's approaching 1 year (mid April) old.

The more sun in summer = black, less sun=brown makes sense from a UV protection stand point. Guess we'll find out this summmer.

Mike D


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad you asked this. Sadie is sporting a light brown/slight pink nose right now. It seems like its been longer than the winter though (she is 2 1/2). She eats out of plastic bowels.

Spring is upon us and in TX that means that summer is about 2 days away so will see if it changes back.

PS Keisel's parents - I lived in Plantation for too many years to mention, my dad still lives there and my BFF is in Sunrise.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sometimes their noses fade to brown or pinkish brown because of genetics. It's not necessarily related to the bowls they eat out of. 

All our guys have either eaten out metal or glass bowls (the glass bowls go into the wash after every use). So far Jacks is the only golden we've owned who has made it past 3 with a boot black nose. 

I've heard from people that if dogs have a lot of pigment when puppies and younger then it is a good sign that they will always have good pigment. That doesn't really hold true.  Danny's nose, eye rims, lips, nails - they were all solid black when he was a pup. He even had black spots all over his tongue. By the time he was 3, it was already starting to fade. It never got as light as pictured above, but definitely it was not solid black. 

Jacks' eye rims are not as black as his nose, so I wouldn't say he has the BEST PIGMENT EVER, but he definitely is a keeper as far as his nose.  

Bertie's nose - I'm holding my breath. His lips and eye rims are not as dark as they should be. He reminds me a lot of Sammy whose nose faded very early (before he was 2) and never came back. See below.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Clavendog said:


> What type of bowl does your dog eat/drink from?
> 
> My dog's nose started turning pink and someone said it was due to the food/water bowl we used. We switched to ceramic and it never went pink again. Not sure if it was a coincidence or the bowl really had something to do with it!


No plastic bowls here, only ceramic & stainless. I had heard that plastic bowls can cause 'snow nose' so we used the ceramic and stainless for Hank from day 1. Maggie (RIP) used plastic bowls for years and also had 'snow nose'. I read about this and switched her but nothing changed.


----------



## jbaublit (Feb 4, 2011)

Our doggie Jasper's nose turns pink every winter since before he was 1 and we have never used a plastic bowl. Ive heard it called snow nose but never done much research on it so Im not sure.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting. I've been wondering about this as well. My boss' dog, a Dakota Sport Retriever had a black nose when he was a pup, but it has started to turn brown/pink. I wonder what will happen to Ruby's nose? Her coat is likely to be red and I wonder if this will affect the color of her nose. This talk of sun....it's sunny here in Oregon, but quite chilly (for me). I love this weather. Should I put sunscreen on Ruby's nose? She would likely just lick it off.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Genetics, the whole plastic bowl thing a myth IMO.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

I heard the plastic Bowl story too. Amazing what you can get daydreaming aBout on a nice day eh? Just as long as they are healthy I am fine with any variation of colour. My dogs all eat out of plastic - noses in them for almost 45 seconds a feeding! LOL!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Genetics is the cause but sometimes diet defincies can cause some lightening and the eyeliner can inherit separately or together. In Sparkles Dam line they all inherited beautiful dark pigment in the nose and eyeliner. For nine years her nose has been boot black. This year she actually got just a touch pink but we think that might by thyroid changes. 
She also has the really dark chocolate eyes. Boots has the lighter eyes lighter eyeliner and has always got a pink nose in the winter. Many of the lighter brown eyes I noticed have the lighter pigment but I don't think I have seen any studies relating them. I also noticed I see the lighter eyes, lighter pigment or more brown color more commonly but not always in the darker red shades so would love to see the DNA broke down for that


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Hank & Jim- What color are their noses? I am also fine no matter the color, just got wondering why this happens! It sounds like a lot of ppl use ceramic or bowls other than plastic and have still had snow nose happen. 

Thanks for the photos of Brandy, she was beautiful  Her nose is a lot more pink than Chase's, his is brown with just flecks of what looks like could be pink. All of our babies are beautiful no matter their coloring!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

You learn something new every day! I always wondered why Jacks nose turns brown in the winter & black in the summer but never thought to ask the "snow nose" make sense to me.Thanks for the tid bit!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know snow nose also happens to other breeds.

It has to do with their pigmentation. A dog that has good pigmentation will usually keep his black nose year round.


Brady has full black eye liner, black lips, black toe nails and a black treat spot ( spotted tongue ), his nose is still coal black at six years old.

MacKenzie has no eye liner, no treat spot, her toe nails are white, most of them, and her nose has changed to a brown / pink color and stays that way year round.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl's nose is lighter in the winter than during the summer months.

Found some info that might help explain it, can't guarantee the accuracy of the info though.

Why is my Dog's Nose Turning Pink 




Pigmentation in a dog’s nose is determined by genetic factors, just the same as hair color. Depending on the breed, the dog’s nose may be black, pink, liver colored, or self colored (same color as coat). But, what does it mean if your dog’s nose changes color? If your dog’s nose is turning pink, specifically turning from black to pink, there could be many causes for the loss of pigmentation. Sometimes the change indicates a medical condition, and other times, a dog nose turning pink is a completely natural part of aging.
The most common cause of a fading nose is called “snow nose” or “winter nose,” because the dog’s nose will fade to pink or white during the winter months, and return to black once summer arrives. Labrador Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Bernese Mountain dogs, and Siberian Huskies have this seasonal variation in the color of the nasal planum. Some dogs within these breeds, and even dogs of other breeds, have noses that change from black to brown or pink as the animal ages. The cause is thought to be a breakdown of a certain enzyme called tyrosinase, which is responsible for producing pigment. Apparently, the enzyme becomes less efficient as the dog ages, causing the nose to fade from black to brown or pink. *Tyrosinase* is also temperature sensitive; it works more effectively in warmer weather, which explains the fading of the nose during winter months. While a dog with a completely pink nose (also known as a Dudley nose), can be disqualified from the show ring (depends on breed), dogs with originally black noses that fade to pink are still allowed to be shown.
Physical ailments and medical conditions may also cause a dog’s nose to fade from black to pink. Sometimes, the dog will lose pigment due to an illness or trauma, and then recover the pigment once healed. If your dog’s nose is scraped or suffers abrasion, it will usually turn pink as it heals, then to black once the scabs are gone. Contact dermatitis can also cause loss of pigmentation in the nose. Certain dogs are sensitive to plastics in food dishes, and the continual irritation will cause the nose to turn pink; the lips will also become inflamed. Switching to stainless steel food and water bowls will eliminate the possibility that your dog is suffering from contact dermatitis.
Vitiligo is an immune disease in dogs that will cause a pink nose, but dogs with vitiligo will commonly have white patches or hairs throughout the rest of their bodies. In animals with vitiligo, antibodies are formed against pigment-containing cells that are responsible for nose color. The antibodies destroy these cells, resulting in loss of color. A veterinarian can do a biopsy to confirm this diagnosis. Certain breeds are at greater risk for this disease, such as Doberman Pinschers, German Shepherds, Rottweilers, and Dachsunds. While the dog’s health is not adversely affected by this disease, nutritional supplements may help to restore the dog’s pigment.
If you have a dog with a pink nose, make sure that you protect him in the summer by applying sunscreen to avoid painful sunburn. While a black or brown nose is safe, a pink nose will burn and may blister if the sun damage is severe. Pink noses are accordingly more at risk for the development of cancer. In some cases, an owner can choose to have his dog’s nose tattooed with black ink to protect it from the sun. This practice is more common in dogs such as the Collie who will get nasty ulcerations from sun exposure.
Though the dog’s nose is one of his most important features, knowledge is lacking as to the reasons for color change, loss of pigment, and why some dog’s noses fade while others do not. If your dog’s nose is changing color, but he is otherwise happy, healthy, and maintaining a normal activity level, he is probably fine. If his nose is blistering, or seems chapped or dry, consult a veterinarian to see if there is a health reason behind your dog’s changing nose. A dog nose turning pink happens more often than most dog owners realize. Research your breed’s tendencies, seek help for a damaged nose, and make sure to protect your dog’s new pink nose from the sun!


----------



## Clavendog (Jan 1, 2013)

ChasingChase said:


> GinnyinPA- definitely noticed it in the winter. His isn't quite pink either but definitely much lighter. Funny how that happens!
> 
> Clavendog- he was eating out of metal bowls then he got a bump on his lip and the vet thought he could've been allergic to the metal so we switched to plastic. What were you using before ceramic?
> 
> ...


We were using plastic when his nose turned pink.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

We have a bamboo bowl for Roxy, does not leech or collect bacteria. 
When Amber was about 13 she stopped enjoying food she seemed skittish, after awhile we realized that the sound the metal bowl was making with the kibble was spooking her. Go figure after all that time. Switched to a heavy ceramic bowl she had no problem.
Roxy's nose has faded this winter I do hope it goes jet black again


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I do not use plastic anything for my dogs. My guys tend toward black noses... Although Basil who has a gorgeous black nose definitely has lighter eye rims and lips than I like... But she is 3+ so I think the nose is staying. Her mom and her mom's half sister have black noses at advancing ages... Their mom had dark brown pigment and ultimately a dark brown nose...


----------



## sylvangold (Feb 8, 2014)

*Nose turning Brown*

Hi,Im in England so not sure if cold weather affects nose colour.Honey is 15 months,her nose has started to change from black to a pinkish brown.She has metal food and water bowls


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Personally I think the article shared by Carolina Mom makes sense. Thor is a year and a half old. Last winter his nose turned brownish, lighter in the middle. As the weather warmed and the days got longer his nose returned to its original dark color. Now that the cold weather/ shorter days are back, the nose is starting to fade again.


----------

